# All Grain Supplies



## Edgecliff Brewer (5/7/12)

Hi all,

I have moved to the area and I am wondering where I can obtain all-grain supplies in the area - or is Melbourne the only real option?

Thanks

EB


----------



## cam89brewer (5/7/12)

I would just order online from G&G, they have a great selection and as long as your order isn't too heavy it is fairly economical.


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (6/7/12)

Ok, thought so. Thanks.

B.A.Ders - I will endeavour to make the next meet. FYI, I have come from the Inner Sydney Brewers and look forward to meeting up with you guys. I have forgotten how f8*& cold it gets down here - good for brewing though.

EB


----------



## big78sam (6/7/12)

Edgecliff Brewer said:


> Ok, thought so. Thanks.
> 
> B.A.Ders - I will endeavour to make the next meet. FYI, I have come from the Inner Sydney Brewers and look forward to meeting up with you guys. I have forgotten how f8*& cold it gets down here - good for brewing though.
> 
> EB




Where are you based? I'm guessing that you are in the Bendigo area from the B.A.D. comment. If so have a look here 
http://www.facebook.com/groups/327235607332975/
Bendigo Malt are starting to sell AG supplies.

EDIT: Ive just seen you posted this in the BAD thread so you are clearly in the Bendigo area.


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (7/7/12)

A little further south - Heathcote.

Thanks for the link. I used to buy half bags, but I find that these days I am better off buying in small amounts as I do not brew often enough to avoid the grain losing its freshness. I find that there is a significant difference between using stuff that is new vs 12 months old - despite good storage conditions. I'll keep an eye out for these guys.


----------



## notung (7/7/12)

It's nice to hear of another brewer moving to the area! We'll look forward to meeting with you down the track. Have you visited the Tooboorac Hotel & Brewery yet? Are there many other all grain brewers from around Heathcote area?


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (21/7/12)

Yep - have been to Tooboorac Pub a few times. The beer is OK. My next door neighbour spends every Thurs night down there and sleeps it off in his van! But he is retired, so I don't really have the inclination to do the same. The funny thing is that a few of the locals there drink VB from the tap rather than the Toobies's own brew, thus I think that the beer gets a little stale at times. In Heathcote the three pubs in town are not the sort of places I would go to, unfortunately. I don't know of any other AGers around here. I probably brew about four times a year because I cannot drink or give it away quickly enough. I would be interested in hosting a brew day in the next two months if people were interested?


----------



## Shaneygrog (23/5/14)

The Tooborac pub beer has come a long way since your post in 2012 Edgecliff. I live close by and brew heaps, not AG though. And Heathcote now has only 2 pubs!


----------

